# Online store experience?



## memk233 (Mar 16, 2016)

Hi

I am new to this forum and totally new to the subject of my thread too. I was going through some online electronics stores to buy an ipad here in dubai and the following popped up

obviously, souq, then this other one called alshop and a new one (i think) called dealbazaar.ae with good prices for the ipad i am looking for. 

Anyone with experience buying from these? Scared coz people earlier posted about receiving refurbished items from souq or the sellers there...

I am obvously going to order cash on delivery to be safe but has anyone encountered issues if u reject the item when they deliver?


----------



## Durise (Mar 1, 2016)

I have no idea of using any of these online stores. Though I used many other online sites. I didn't received any products out of my expectation or selection. Before submitting an order you must check out their previous reviews to avoid great shock. Since you've decided to do the online purchase through cash on delivery so it's a very safe bet indeed.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

For an Ipad or Iphone I would recommend going to any major store and paying RRP for piece of mind and guarantee.

Margins on electronics aren't great at the best of times and margins on Apple products are woeful. If somewhere is selling Ipads cheap, it raises serious questions as to why.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

Mr Rossi said:


> For an Ipad or Iphone I would recommend going to any major store and paying RRP for piece of mind and guarantee.
> 
> Margins on electronics aren't great at the best of times and margins on Apple products are woeful. If somewhere is selling Ipads cheap, it raises serious questions as to why.


I agree. 
I do not trust Souq will be very helpful if you had any issues with the item - they may have policies, but they way their "customer care" handles normal issues like shipping and inquiries, I will absolutely not trust them to be on the customer's side if there were to be an issue with the item. 

I have actually started using Luluwebstore and find the prices to be competitive. I also used the SHarafDG webstore - while the prices were good, had horrible issues in terms of a payment, then the item not being available, and the matter taking nearly 2 months to get resolved.


----------



## Windsweptdragon (Aug 12, 2012)

JadoPado is worth a look for Apple products. They are all imports from the US and UK so have Facetime etc installed. 

I can't use Facetime here, even with the unmentionable software, but it is useful when I am outside of the country. Also, I don't want a substandard product for when we eventually leave here.


----------



## sammylou (Oct 29, 2012)

i have used JadoPado to purchase iPhones and it was an excellent experience. 

as someone else mentioned, buying apple products from the official dealers here means no FT installed.


----------



## Stevesolar (Dec 21, 2012)

Hi,
We bought a few things from awok recently.
1st order came within 2 days - 2nd order was a bit slower.
Cash on delivery - so no big deal if product does not arrive!
Cheers
Steve


----------



## GloballyRelaxed (Nov 5, 2014)

pricena.ae is a good comparison website, surprising the differences in prices among the online fraternity.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Why not do something radical and actually go into an Apple store and buy one ?

Its not as if we haven't got the biggest store in the region here and that its the one place you can be certain what you are buying and at most, pay the true price at no risk ?

If you're trying to get one cheap with no risk, then you'll fail.


----------



## dreamall (Mar 12, 2016)

If I were you much better if you go to the physical store especially this is a gadget.

I'd tried to order bags in Souq, the product is great but I have no idea when it comes to gadgets and electronics.


----------



## Malbec (Jan 2, 2014)

I have used costprice.ae successfully. Wadi.com is worth checking too.


----------



## ode17366 (Nov 29, 2010)

I also recommend Jadopado. They are cheaper than Apple UAE and as mentioned you get FaceTime installed. They get their items from USA and Hong Kong. I have purchased a number of Apple items from them.


----------



## jayden.gilbertson (Jun 6, 2014)

If you are buying an electronic product online it is always recommended that you read the reviews of the product being sold on the online platform. Try to search for the reviews of the website which are selling these products. If you find positive reviews about the website online and social media then you can buy from that website.

I feel there are many good websites selling quiet good products online at good discounted price. You can use the COD method to buy the product and once you receive it properly and gain trust from the website, you can order more from that website in future.


----------



## Lita_Rulez (Nov 4, 2010)

Souq.com 
Amazing daily deals, 75% off retail price.
Just have a quick look at the listed prices.
Most of the time, you will find that actual retail price has been multiplied by 5, than this price is divided by 4 to show 75% off, still leaving you with a product priced 25% higher than in stores... 
Just did a quick search right now on FitBit Aria scale. Selling for 649 in Sharaf, Virgin, etc.
Priced on Souq.com from 899 to 1199...


DesertCart.ae
Basically a frontend for Amazon carts running in the background.
Reviews are direct from Amazon pages.
Prices are roughly Amazon + Delivery + Commission on top.
Absolutely no filter on products that are not allowed in the UAE.
Which means you will order 10 items, 1 of them part of the import list banned substances, the shipment will be blocked at customs, and by the time you enquire and get an answer as to why the shipment is delayed, asking you to choose whether you want to cancel the whole order or only the one item causing an issue, everything has been sent back in bulk, and you will get your money back, eventually, if they are in a good mood... Minus Shipping & Handling, as well as administrative fees for managing your order twice and the issues at customs, obviously.
If you know what you are doing, and are patient, there are however deals to be made on this site, and it may be more interesting than ordering from Amazon yourself and having it delivered here.
But these are few and far between.


----------

